

No Webcam? No Problem : Desktop Video Recording w/o A Webcam. - cdanzig

One of the sticking points in our sales process has been that our video recording feature was dependent on the user having a webcam to work (duh). While this may seem like an obvious limitation it didn&#x27;t stop us from getting the &quot;what about people without webcams&quot; question from marketing folks. Until recently our answer has been that users can record videos on their computer (using desktop software) then upload that file. Unfortunately, this was a bulky process for the end-user and often an attrition point.<p>Recently we came up with a solution to this &quot;issue&quot; that we think is kinda cool &#x2F; fun and we wanted to share it with you guys. Using CameraTag users can now record videos using their mobile devices (iOS 6.0+ and Android 2.2+) directly into their desktop browser. The recorder has a &quot;record by phone&quot; option which will SMS them a link to record a new video on their phone. After recording the videos is instantly populated into the desktop form (URLs for h.264, webm, and thumbnails). As we have come to say now: No webcam? No Problem.<p>It&#x27;s not groundbreaking technology but we think it&#x27;s a pretty cool aggregation of existing technologies that produce a &quot;wow&quot; effect for clients and users.<p>You can check out an example on our homepage http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cameratag.com (click the &quot;record by phone&quot; link in the recorder).<p>Welcome your thoughts &#x2F; feedback
-Chris
======
brokenparser
Why not use a QR code to link the mobile device with the form instead of/in
addition to SMS?

